# I really have NO clue!!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have 14 hens...if one were to lay a nest of eggs and hatched them would I have to sepatate them from the rest of my hens and rooster or would they be considered part of the flock? Just considering for the Spring??? Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Separate them. The others will still go after the chicks. New pecking order to be established even though chicks are coming from an already existing part of the clan hen.


----------

